# Tool for installing drywall behind steel doors?



## DrywallGuy (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm looking for a tool I saw in a trade magazine that helps when installing dw behind hollow metal frame doors. Can't remember the name of the tool that clamps on the jamb and spreads the frame. Can anyone help with this? Tks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

saw it in either Construction Dimensions or Walls and Ceilings.


----------



## DrywallGuy (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, I saw it in either one of those. Does anyone know the name of the tool, who makes it, where I can get it? Thanks.


----------



## rocker7969 (Jan 29, 2008)

never seen or heard of a tool, but a drywall taping knife works good, or a piece of 3 5/8" track works wonders too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I looked through the only const. dim. issue I could find, didn't see it. Even searched their site and buyers guide. Will email Laura, the reader rep. and see if she can locate. She has always been very helpful.


----------



## tuttlea (Jun 25, 2010)

Did anyone ever find out what the name of this tool is??


----------



## DrywallGuy (Nov 7, 2009)

*found it*

Yes, I did find that tool. It's called a Door Buck Spreader and is sold at kingdom-tools.com online. I have not ordered or used one though.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

if you bevel the back of the rock you could slip it in.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

just checked it out. cool tool. very cool.


----------

